# EddyLine C135 New Yak in the Game



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.eddyline.com/kayak-models/c-135-stratofisher 

Any thoughts? I like the look and the weight. I'd like to paddle to confirm their claim on tracking due to the "pontoon" design. For a 1st timer they are asking good money though.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Notice how their site has directions on repairing cracks and splits. I own thermoform kayaks, and it is nice that you can repair cracks, but they do crack. Jackson also has some new light thermoform versions of their kayaks.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Just couldn't bring myself to consider the two piece thermoform. I know they're lighter but fishing how I do it just isn't for me, I prefer the durability of the one piece molding


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I was just looking at the pictures, and GAWD it is beautiful! Very sharply keeled, though, and probably will be tough to handle in moving water. I would cringe every time I felt a rock hit the bottom.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

anyone see the new field and stream shadow caster. seems like a descent yak for the 800$ price tag. kind of cheaply made but still a nice kayak. the hull is fairly thin and the seat doesnt come off which wouldnt work for me since I haul my cuda upside down on a roof rack. ive read its made by the same company that makes feel free kayaks. I do like the standi,g plat for. and the way the seat flips back out the way.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

z3bul0n said:


> anyone see the new field and stream shadow caster. seems like a descent yak for the 800$ price tag. kind of cheaply made but still a nice kayak. the hull is fairly thin and the seat doesnt come off which wouldnt work for me since I haul my cuda upside down on a roof rack. ive read its made by the same company that makes feel free kayaks. I do like the standi,g plat for. and the way the seat flips back out the way.


I've seen'em, not bad especially if you could find it on sale since it's at big box store. If I were in the market though at that price I would search for a used Coosa.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

yeah definitely. I've actually been looking for a used coosa. I've heard the feel frees have alot of issues with the hull leaking around where the seat goes. theres like 30 bends all in a short space then the weight of a person on top of a seat pushing down on it. recipe for disaster.... or a leaky yak whichever, both suck. lol


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

Feel free fixed the hull issue,demo'd a11.5 and a 13.5.liked the 11.5 ,rented it for the weekend.Did not like the13.5.Almost settled on the feel free then came across a killer deal on a used one time 2015 big rig,love it.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Gary P said:


> Feel free fixed the hull issue,demo'd a11.5 and a 13.5.liked the 11.5 ,rented it for the weekend.Did not like the13.5.Almost settled on the feel free then came across a killer deal on a used one time 2015 big rig,love it.


BigRig =


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

ML1187
Well put!


----------

